# Need the value of a 1987 Honda 125 Fourtrax



## Rob62 (Jul 19, 2005)

I recently acquired an older Honda 4 wheeler.  Calling a Honda dealership with the VIN revealed it’s a 1987 Honda 125cc Fourtrax.  This is a 2 wheel drive model - not sure if they made it in 4 wheel drive version or not.

After some thought I don't want to put more $$ into this 4 wheeler than what's its worth, therefore the reason for this post.

I have seen this 4 wheeler run and it was running well.  However routine maintenance has not been done in some time.  One of the front tires is flat.  The plastic wheel skirts have large cracks in several places.  I already know that I will not replace them as the least expensive I've found the rear skirt alone was in the $160 range.  What’s the best way to fix these cracks – Duct Tape   

Currently it will not start.  It seems that the battery is dead.  I also was not able to start it after a couple dozen attempts using the pull cord.  I’d like to get it running again but am concerned that it may cost more than its worth, I’m hoping someone here might have an idea of a fair market value.  Please note – I am NOT selling, or trying to sell it.  It will be well cared for and responsibly used by my kids and me from now on.

Calling a Honda dealer’s service department I was quoted a price of $170 for a “Full Service”.  Which I was told should be performed on this condition 4 wheeler.  So I can see how this item could become a money-loosing proposition pretty fast.

Any thoughts or opinions would be appreciated.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 19, 2005)

The 125's were good atvs but I would willing to bet it would not bring much over $1000 if it were in good condition. It is a good youth atv and has a trottle restricter adjustment to slow it down to what ever speed you want. The $170 full service will probably ending up costing much more than that if it is not running.  If it has been setting awile, it will probably need a carb breakdown and cleaning. The gas tank will probably have rust in it too that will need to be removed. You can do both of these things yourself if you are the least bit mechanically inclined.  The best way to fix cracked fenders without replacing them is to take a piece of flat aluminum and place under the fender.  Drill holes and rivet them in place on both sides of the crack.  It is not pretty but will hold the fender.  I hauled my tail and a bunch of deer out with one in the 80's so they will do the job.


----------



## Rob62 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the comments Arrow Flinger.  

If this were your 4 wheeler what would be the maximum dollar amount you would put into it to get it up and running?

Rob


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 19, 2005)

It is according to how much you already have in it. I would not want to put more in it than it is worth.  I would say $500 total since unless you replace plastic, it is not going to be worth top dollar.


----------



## J.T. (Jul 19, 2005)

Rob, I'm sure Arrow Flinger is alot more knowledgeable than me on this subject so you can take my suggestion for what it's worth.  I once had a mid 80's Honda 3-wheeler and a 1990 Honda 4-wheeler.  They both were bad about fouling out spark plugs.  If you knew it was running shortly before you got it and if you haven't done it yet you might want to try changing the spark plug.  You never know, it might fire right up.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Jul 19, 2005)

I totally agree with the $500 tops in it and offer the following advice if you want it:

I am a self taught ATV worker (not mechanic) but try these:
1. put a new spark plug in (be sure it's the proper one, check with your dealer)

2. I cannot remember if the tank is plastic or metal: if plastic, drain out all gas, rinse around with fresh gas and fill her half way up. (half way makes it easier to handle if you need to remove the tank later)
IF metal, drain out the old gas and with a flashlight check the interior for rust, if all you see is rust, you have a problem to address.

3. check for a spark from plug, works better with a helper and in the dark or shade even. If no spark, check to see that the plug wire is screwed onto the plug cap properly. If still no spark, you may need a new CDI unit (ebay)

4. If she still won't start or run, go to the carb: it's probably gummed up or just dirty. Take it off and apart, clean with carb cleaner spray. NOTE: sometimes the small rubber gaskets can be stretched or broken and will not work properly. Don't soak them in carb cleaner!! You have 2 choices on your carb, but try the cleaning of yours first, put it back on and try it again (remember it takes a few throttle pushes to get the gas down) 
If it still won't work, you may need a rebuild kit or a new carb.

4. On the battery, I would get an new one after you get it running. That way you don't have the battery money tied up if you have larger problems later. If you do get a battery, get one at Wally world, be sure the posts are on the proper side and the dimension is correct.

5. The aluminum backing for cracks works great, you can also try this on cracks 3" or less: drill very small holes along the edge of both sides of crack, put the holes across from each other, and 3/16" away from edge. Then use small zip ties to fix the crack, just put the zipper end of the tie on the bottom of the fender. 

6. Cost: I totally agree on the $500 price bar, just get it running good again and worry about the cosmetics later.

Let me know how it goes, I've had a lot of ebay experience with parts (buying and selling). You can even get a tire for it there.
GOOD LUCK
DUANE


----------



## red dirt (Jul 19, 2005)

ngabearhuter hit the instructions right on the head,  first fresh gas, new plug,and some carb cleaner.  this should make it fire. then  zip ties in the small holes will hold the fenders as well. 

 I just picked up an old 86 125 TRX with the block blown out for parts if you need anything give me a shout.


----------



## short stop (Jul 20, 2005)

last but least buy a Battery charger at WALMART they are  cheap around $20 bucks  . You may run a new battery down in a situation like this . I had a 84 / 250 fourtrax . I kick myself  for selling it ---yes it was 20 yrs old  ,but it cranked with the push of a button and I  had it for 15 yrs . I sold it for 1000.00 . Buying  new plastic  will not make the value go up on something that old,   I fixed mine just like  the others below  .


----------

